# THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THE Graphic Card Industry !!!!



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 29, 2014)

Ive been using my XFX HD 4670 1GB DDR3 on my old PC for almost 4 years. Since i have some spare cash left from Christmas, thought of replacing with a new one. 
I payed Rs 4000 something something for it, so i plan to replace it with something in the same price bracket.

After checking Toms Hardware Graphics Card Hierarchy Chart - 2014 GPU Comparisons i found that its Current Generation equivalents is R7 240  (not so new anymore).

So i checked online for its price. AND MA MA MIAAAA the price- Its Rs5200-6000 !!!!

Ok let it sink in....

....hufff...

...puff.....

*A 4 YEAR OLD GRAPHIC CARD  PERFORMS THE SAME AS A MODERN GRAPHIC CARD THAT COST 20% MORE !!! *

So let me ask you all, IS there ANY NEW Advancement in graphic technology ?? Are Those oh so fancy OpenGL 4.3 & OpenCL 1.2 bullcr@p  really all these Billion Doller GPU Companies could come up with? The graphics and technology within games are increasing  in leaps and bounds and yet YOU GET THE SAME PERFORMANCE IN GPU AS YOU GOT 4 YEARS AGO ??? What kind of advancement is this!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 29, 2014)

Buy PS4 instead..if u don't want to yell on PC


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2014)

A HD 4670 does not perform same as a R7 240
Typically there is minor improvements in low end GPUs in consecutive iterations, but the gap of improvement increases significantly when you move from Mid end to High end products.. For example, the GTX 770 beats the previous gen top of the line GTX 680 ..
you need to know what is value for money before buying, just take a look at this linus video


The best bet for you is to save  up for ATLEAST a R7 250X (or a HD 7770).. it is the absolute minimum for a "gaming pc" now..


----------



## vkl (Dec 30, 2014)

As already pointed out hd 4670 doesn't perform as well as r7 240.
4 years back 1$ was about ~45INR..now 1$ is about ~63.6INR


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2014)

> Inflation.

> Suppose 4 years back a car gave 18 km per liter and now it gives 16 km per liter but with 70% lower CO2 emissions and costs 20% more. Got the point? Current GPU have excellent performance per Watt figures. It's not about absolute performance.


----------



## rish1 (Dec 31, 2014)

maybe that's because they are focusing more on APU and igp ...


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 31, 2014)

No they are not, the amount of progress between the two generations (GTX 6xx and GTX 7xx) is massive.. low end stuff will have lesser improvement as compared to high end ones
consider this a gtx 650 ti vs a gtx 750 ti , there is a consistent 10% improvement in all games, not to mention.. the gtx 750 ti doesnt use a 6 pin connector at all.. That right there, is very very impressive


----------



## joyceanblue (Dec 31, 2014)

you should be thankful that there is at least some competition in gpu market between nvidia and amd. check out cpu market where intel has no competition, as a result they decide when to release a new top end cpu for desktop and what price to release at. my 3930k was launched over 3 years ago and if i want a reasonable upgrade there is no option but a 5960x price at over 75,000.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 1, 2015)

so is my Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 250 with Boost GDDR5 1GB* not* a good one? (IT PLAYS CRYSIS 2 IN ULTRA 1080P)


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> so is my Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 250 with Boost GDDR5 1GB* not* a good one? (IT PLAYS CRYSIS 2 IN ULTRA 1080P)


yeah. A ~6000 Rs. graphic card playing Crysis 2 @ 1080p is NOT 'a good one'.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 7, 2015)

ico said:


> yeah. A ~6000 Rs. graphic card playing Crysis 2 @ 1080p is NOT 'a good one'.



A ~6000 Rs. graphic card playing Crysis 2 @ 1080p* -------------------------positive*
A ~6000 Rs. graphic card playing Crysis 2 @ 1080p is NOT 'a good one'. *-----negative*
*you mean it is good or bad?*


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> A ~6000 Rs. graphic card playing Crysis 2 @ 1080p* -------------------------positive*
> A ~6000 Rs. graphic card playing Crysis 2 @ 1080p is NOT 'a good one'. *-----negative*
> *you mean it is good or bad?*


Learn about sarcasm.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 8, 2015)

What about laptop GPUs


GT740M ???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> What about laptop GPUs
> 
> 
> GT740M ???



Deliberate decision by greedy OEMs to put that on 50k or above laptops.

Well, its India. What else would you expect.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> What about laptop GPUs
> 
> 
> GT740M ???



GT 740M is just a bit above GTS 450, very very weak by today's standards... Right now, there isnt any single non SLI/CFX laptop GPU among Indian laptops that even passes Witcher 3 minimum system requirements..
Transition to next gen will be brutal  !!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 8, 2015)

There aren't any more good GPUs found on Indian models now. This is what I could get max. in 50k. I handled FC4 thats what I needed. I m just waiting for GTA V.


----------



## seamon (Jan 8, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> GT 740M is just a bit above GTS 450, very very weak by today's standards... Right now, there isnt any single non SLI/CFX laptop GPU among Indian laptops that even passes Witcher 3 minimum system requirements..
> Transition to next gen will be brutal  !!



MSI one with GTX 870m and Alienware 17 with GTX 880m are the exceptions. Also there are MSI 17 inchers. 

Aorus will soon launch their SLI notebooks in India.

Alienware will probably launch the new 15 and 17 in 3-5 months.

Con:Everything above 1 L probably close to 2L.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Alienware is so grossly overpriced. Gaming in mid ranged laptops especially is a crap experience.  Max settings in GT 740M is impossible without few crashes. Bearable with mid settings though but i would rather buy my own GPU and play on comp.


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Alienware is so grossly overpriced. Gaming in mid ranged laptops especially is a crap experience.  Max settings in GT 740M is impossible without few crashes. Bearable with mid settings though but *i would rather buy my own GPU and play on comp.*


True. Gaming laptops are suitcases. PCs are better.


----------



## seamon (Jan 8, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Alienware is so grossly overpriced. Gaming in mid ranged laptops especially is a crap experience.  Max settings in GT 740M is impossible without few crashes. Bearable with mid settings though but i would rather buy my own GPU and play on comp.



GT 740m is not mid range. It is a low end GPU. You should play games @low in such a low powered GPU.

Mid range=GTX 860m-GTX 965m.

High end=GTX 880m,GTX 970m,GTX 980m.



Also the new Alienware series(especially the 15) is very competitively priced in the US. The price is more in India due to Mudi Sircar.

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> True. Gaming laptops are suitcases. PCs are better.



Look at Aorus X5. Thin as a notebook(like real one) and almost as powerful as any GTX 980 based PC.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2015)

Hai whats the price of alienware 15 in the US and in India ?


----------



## seamon (Jan 8, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Hai whats the price of alienware 15 in the US and in India ?



1200$ for FHD+GTX 965m version. 1500$ for GTX 970m FHD version and 2600$ for 4k+GTX 980M version.

- - - Updated - - -

not released in India


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> 1200$ for FHD+GTX 965m version. 1500$ for GTX 970m FHD version and 2600$ for 4k+GTX 980M version.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> not released in India



Looking at the previous launch prices, Indian version with 965m may cost 120k or above


----------



## seamon (Jan 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Looking at the previous launch prices, Indian version with 965m may cost 120k or above



India will prolly get a new AW 15 with GT 950m and core i7 4500U for 120k. Then this one will cost 140k.


----------



## Bhav (Feb 1, 2015)

i want to upgrade my graphic card i am bit confused 
in 750ti or wait for 950ti


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 1, 2015)

Bhav said:


> i want to upgrade my graphic card i am bit confused
> in 750ti or wait for 950ti



Wrong thread
go to : *www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/5193-graphics-cards-related-queries-here.html

and fill this: *www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/149373-graphic-card-buying-advice-template.html


----------



## Bhav (Feb 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wrong thread
> go to : *www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/5193-graphics-cards-related-queries-here.html
> 
> and fill this: *www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/149373-graphic-card-buying-advice-template.html



thanks


----------

